# Is this Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'?



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey,
Other suspicion is being L. Aromatica.
Thanks to all responders.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

L. Aromatica


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

+1


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Lets reach 3 and I'm satisfied!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Limnophila aromatica_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=98&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

_P. stellatus_ will have purple at the nodes (where the leaves attach).


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

satisfied?


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Indeed.


----------

